# ملف مهم عن التوربينات الغازية



## عمارسامي (10 سبتمبر 2010)

يشرح هذا الملف انواع التوربينات الغازية ونظرية العمل اضافة اللى صور كثيرة 
ارجو من الاخوة الاستفادة من الموضوع


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## virtualknight (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## waleedsaeed81 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## الثراوين (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مع خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## المصري 00 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكلا علي المجهود


----------



## وائل عبده (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## yadjours (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## safa aldin (23 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمراياد (24 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## اللورد فهد (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## رائد حيران (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور جدا على هذا الملف الرائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## الترابين (20 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## المهندس تبريد (9 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور ع الموضوع


----------



## fitooboo (18 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (20 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## engahmed_hvac12 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس


----------



## Ahmed Elbelassy (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed_hz14 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## aliyarahmadi (5 فبراير 2014)

hi dear tanks


----------



## MAZOUZABDO (13 فبراير 2014)

ملف رائع شكرا جزيلا :28:


----------



## مصعب الناجح (1 يناير 2015)

اين هو الموضوع لم استطع قراءته


----------



## سيف طاهر (10 مايو 2015)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## كرم الحمداني (20 مايو 2015)

مشكور عزيزي


----------

